# Opinions Regarding Marine Corps Times Article



## TheFujiKing (Apr 30, 2018)

During my research about BRC, I came across this article written by the MCT talking about recon and getting recruiting numbers up. What caught my eye however was the last couple paragraphs talking about the introduction of MART and how successful it has been with BRC graduation rates. The article claims that MART has bumped up graduation rates to an average of 82%. I am taking these numbers with a grain of salt, but it makes me think that most Marines must be dropping out of MART now. I also believe the article is trying to coerce hesitant Marines of lat moving with the secure idea of an 82% graduation rate. Just wanted to see if anyone else had read this and what you think about this article...
Marine recon rebrands: 'All it takes is all you got'


----------



## Unknown Player (Apr 30, 2018)

What I understand from the article is that the Marine Corps Times interviewed a Recon Marine who was tired of having to correct the apparent assumption that he is a Marine Raider - and then it builds onto Recon's "market" (advertising) image in comparison to MARSOC. To summarize the article, MARSOC has a big budget (obviously) and can put a "$500,000 ad campaign behind itself" (according to the quote in this article) while Recon obviously cannot. The article then talks to the point that may be changing with a new marketing/ad/image campaign trying to both differentiate Recons from MARSOC so they can put themselves in the minds of Marines and civilians who may want to be Marines and join Recon ... in order to bolster numbers.

That's my understanding from Marine Corps Times. What this really reads as is MCT interviewed a Recon Marine and they had a discussion but I look forward to seeing any content put out by the USMC because their commercials and such are usually pretty high-quality and interesting to watch.

Here's a couple examples of a MARSOC video and a "Toys for Tots" video from the Marines official channel:









Good post, thank you.


----------



## Teufel (May 1, 2018)

Those two Recon Marines were the two of the most senior Reconnaissance Marines in the Marine Corps before they retired.


----------



## The Hate Ape (May 20, 2018)

Having recently left the command, MARSOC has a few growing pains to break through following some recent shifts/changes in personnel, op tempo, and duty assignments.

It’ll take some time and given the performance history of such a young command I have no doubt in their future as a SOCOM asset.

Recon, as I have witnessed with my own eyes is an undermanned and underfunded brotherhood of little misfits that I have come to love. 

A handful of our guys arent even legal drinking age, their chucks are still wet from dive school but make no mistake - every man in my company is fully absorbed into our mission. They practice their craft with dedication and accept critique, responsibility and the attah-boys with humility.

Ive been here only a few months and have atleast one or two inside jokes with every Marine here up to my Company Commander.  There is something in the air you cant describe.

It really is unreal. 

Im proud of both my MARSOC roots and my newly added Reconnaissance family.


----------



## Teufel (May 20, 2018)

I’m glad you are enjoying your time in recon. There is something to be said about being the perennial underdog. It’s also nice to have the freedom to build your community without having to worry so much about balancing standards against graduation numbers. Recon Marines understand that BRC is the minimum standard for entrance into our community. Everyday in uniform is an assessment and you have to earn your place in the boat team everyday.


----------



## TheFujiKing (May 22, 2018)

The Hate Ape said:


> Having recently left the command, MARSOC has a few growing pains to break through following some recent shifts/changes in personnel, op tempo, and duty assignments.
> 
> It’ll take some time and given the performance history of such a young command I have no doubt in their future as a SOCOM asset.
> 
> ...


That is really interesting you say this. I've heard similar things from other Raiders, including Nick Koumalatsos, a former Raider now Youtuber. Honestly, the Recon Marines I've met in my short time in have been nothing short of humble and professional, they really did have an impact on what kind of Marine I want to develop into in the future. Thanks for sharing your experiences.


----------



## Devildoc (May 22, 2018)

An old buddy, a former SARC (now out), said he loved the familial 'brotherhood' of Recon.  He did a short stint with MARSOC in the early day, said it didn't have the same feel, spent the rest of his career in Recon.


----------

